# Old Fashioned Dry Cured Bacon



## hookedonq (Jan 29, 2015)

Just curious if anyone on here has cured bacon using a true dry cure?

When I say true dry cure im talking about coating bellys with the salt,sugar and cure 1 mix and packing in a old fashioned salt box or on a salt bench where moisture is drawn out and away from the meat. 

Id like to hear any input on this type of curing that anyone can offer. This is the method my grandparents used and id like to give it a try if I can gather enough information on it


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 29, 2015)

Yep!


There isn't much to it really.....

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]


----------



## brican (Jan 29, 2015)

I do it all the time .. process about 300kg most weeks

It is a simple process but very time consuming ... the biggest plus that I see (as well as my customers) is a far richer flavour especially when combined with cold smoking .. the depth of flavour outshines any other type of bacon

View media item 366301


----------



## hookedonq (Jan 30, 2015)

Great looking bacon brican! Do you age yours also?


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jan 30, 2015)

Brican said:


> I do it all the time .. process about 300kg most weeks
> 
> It is a simple process but very time consuming ... the biggest plus that I see (as well as my customers) is a far richer flavour especially when combined with cold smoking .. the depth of flavour outshines any other type of bacon
> 
> View media item 366301


Brican, please elaborate on your process if you don't mind. Would you be ok giving some measurements for the spices? Those look amazing!


----------



## brican (Jan 30, 2015)

hookedonq said:


> Great looking bacon brican! Do you age yours also?


Thanks

Yes always ... its part of building up the flavour profile ... sadly to say it can *only*  be done by cold smoking .... it seems to be a lost art due to people being in a rush to get things done and no patience it seems for the long haul


----------



## brican (Jan 30, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Brican, please elaborate on your process if you don't mind. Would you be ok giving some measurements for the spices? Those look amazing!


Off to work right now .... this weekend ok ??


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Jan 30, 2015)

Brican said:


> Off to work right now .... this weekend ok ??


Of course.


----------



## hookedonq (Jan 30, 2015)

Brican said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yes always ... its part of building up the flavour profile ... sadly to say it can *only* be done by cold smoking .... it seems to be a lost art due to people being in a rush to get things done and no patience it seems for the long haul :icon_sad:



Yea this is why im trying to learn the art and pass it on to my kids. Unfortunately everyone in my family that knew the process is no longer around to share it with me. My parents remember bits and pieces but not enough to go on. When you get time please share your process with us I would greatly appreciate it.
        Thanks Kevin


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## hank2000 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hmm would love to have the step by step for this anyone out there know how to do it. I want to learn this


----------



## smokin phil (Oct 8, 2015)

.


----------



## brican (Oct 24, 2015)

I have been somewhat busy and have not had time to do a write up but the following link will give you a step by step with full information

http://foodsoftheworld.activeboards.net/my-first-true-bacon-project_topic4181.html


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks for the Link Brican. The Black Forrest Spice Mix sounds awesome. If you do find the time to condense all the info to one post, that would be most appreciated. Great to hear business is good. I wish you continued success! Thanks again...JJ


----------



## brican (Oct 24, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Thanks for the Link Brican. The Black Forrest Spice Mix sounds awesome. If you do find the time to condense all the info to one post, that would be most appreciated. Great to hear business is good. I wish you continued success! Thanks again...JJ


It's strange as I have been asked to write a book with these recipes, problem is at my late stage of life I am having more fun doing custom blends that are not out there but will take time to do your request 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The Black Forest spice mix is also great for Salame's  -- a custom made for the Club I work for --- the Lions Salame













Qo4eCD.jpg



__ brican
__ Oct 24, 2015


----------



## gibsorz (Dec 19, 2015)

Brican said:


> It's strange as I have been asked to write a book with these recipes, problem is at my late stage of life I am having more fun doing custom blends that are not out there but will take time to do your request :icon_biggrin:
> 
> The Black Forest spice mix is also great for Salame's  -- a custom made for the Club I work for --- the Lions Salame
> 
> ...



Brican that looks excellent. For the black forest spice, the cardamom is it just the seeds, or the pods as well? Also I'm assuming it is green cardamom, I can't see black being used here but I could be wrong.  My spice shop either carries pre ground seeds, or whole pods and I know some Indian recipes call for whole ground pods or just ground seeds. My family is Swiss German, sadly with the loss of my grandfather's generation, the old ways and recipes were lost since I was too young to be interested when they passed. Now I am starting to try and recreate the amazing meats we used to get on their farm when I was growing up.


----------



## smokewood (Dec 20, 2015)

Fantastic looking salami, and impresive bacon, sadly the old skills are dying out, I can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## stovebolt (Dec 20, 2015)

I'd like to see this thread continue.

Chuck


----------

